# planet farm hethersett june 2013



## alex76 (Jun 15, 2013)

hay folks give this site a visit last week, i see some reports on this place from a coupe of years ago and since then its gone down hill and been badly trashed by kids 

bit of info i found on the web

This deserted old farmhouse is situated south of the old A11 road through Hethersett. It consists of two separate, self-contained units, each with their own kitchen range and loft space. Apparently the property has been left unrepaired for decades: there are large gaps in the roof where tiles have been blown away, leaving the house open to wind and weather. Consequently the upstairs floors have become unsafe, with large gaps affording views into the rooms below. The dwelling had no running water and the heating was provided by open fires. The water pump is still in place a short distance to the north and the remains of a brick outhouse can be found near the north-eastern corner. The house is adjoined by an E-shaped complex of outbuildings, cart sheds, stables and a byre, with a 17th century grade II listed thatched barn completing the range in the west. It is built from brick and timber-framed, with weatherboarding. It has five steads (the fourth and fifth steads are of English Bond) with large doors into second and fourth steads. The right return retains 17th century corner posts with jowl tows.

According to locals the property was acquired by builders with a plan to redevelop, and there are rumors that the buildings are being left unattended on purpose as they are situated on prime development land. 


on with the pics

























































thanks for looking


----------



## harriethorne (Jun 15, 2013)

oh my god. this was one of my first explores about 4 years ago now! 
damn those ruffians have completely covered it in graffiti. how sad. 4 years ago. it didnt have one bit.


----------



## Big Bill (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool report, see the spray can warriors have been at work!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 16, 2013)

Excellent photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Been nice houses!great photos.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shots, especially loving #1. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 29, 2013)

I reported on this house a few months ago.It is very sad to see how much more graphitti there is now , all done by the same mindless morons re-visiting the place no doubt. That thatched barn is grade 2 listed. It's criminal what's been done to it and the current owners should be taking steps to secure the place. Infact I think I'll contact the local council to see if they can push them into action.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> I reported on this house a few months ago.It is very sad to see how much more graphitti there is now , all done by the same mindless morons re-visiting the place no doubt. That thatched barn is grade 2 listed. It's criminal what's been done to it and the current owners should be taking steps to secure the place. Infact I think I'll contact the local council to see if they can push them into action.



Go for it Pauly. I visited here 3 years ago and there was absolutely no grafitti whatsoever. Makes me so damn angry.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I might have been one of the first to visit and post about this place, suffice to say back then it looked a lot different!!

Saying that I guess it's to be expected a site like this will attract the 'wrong' sort, awesome pictures though and do an excellent job of documenting those buildings at their own particular state of decay and neglect at this moment in history...which I guess is the ultimate desired end result of all here!!

NB


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 10, 2013)

I've let the council know about the damage inflicted on this place, so it's in their hands now. Thanks Black Shuck for your support. If it does get secured, I know it will be a shame for us lot, but at least it will stop those prats with their spray cans. Or sadly, maybe not.


----------



## davesmart (Sep 10, 2013)

I love the last pic. Such a shame to see that crappy horrible paint. At least the spray cans cant cover up real beauty.


----------



## onebadpuppy (Sep 10, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Go for it Pauly. I visited here 3 years ago and there was absolutely no grafitti whatsoever. Makes me so damn angry.



Most of us, take only photographs and leave only footprints, why can't everybody else do the same. There are graffiti sites in Norwich, so why do these people have to deface a grade two listed building?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 11, 2013)

onebadpuppy said:


> Most of us, take only photographs and leave only footprints, why can't everybody else do the same. There are graffiti sites in Norwich, so why do these people have to deface a grade two listed building?



Don't try to understand them mate. If you did understand them, you'd probably be on the same level doing the same moronish crap! And it's pointless blaming it on youth. When I was a teenager, I'd never have done this to lovely old buildings. anyhow, rant over!


----------

